# MemoryLane Classic swap meet



## Herman (Apr 12, 2009)

Hello, I plan on going to the MemoryLane Classic swap meet in Grand Rapids,Ohio on Friday April 24,2009. Beleive it or not this will be my first time! I know quite a few other CABE members will be there and I was wondering if anybody wanted to have an unofficial CABE gathering sometime during the day to have coffee,swap lies,discuss bikes or whatever?


----------



## walter branche (Apr 12, 2009)

*memory lane gathering*

memory lane is the gathering ....,the events you describe ,are happening all day long ,,,sales,,,stories ,top secret information,knowledge..,if you do not get enough ,,sunday  ,,not far away  ,.,ann arbor is the grandfather of bicycle events. see ya ,,walter branche


----------



## Herman (Apr 12, 2009)

Thanks Walter,you are one of the people I look foward to meeting,I guess what I meant to say was how do you know who is who,at Wheelmen events people wear Wheelmen name badges so you know who is who,I'm sure there will be many people there who are not CABE members,it would just be nice to be able to put faces with the handles that some people go by


----------



## deluxe dragster (Apr 12, 2009)

*come to the big blue navy van thur*

or fri night and illbuy ya  a slice of pizza


----------



## walter branche (Apr 12, 2009)

*how to know who is who*

introduce yourself ,do not be offended by anyone ,there are many personalities-everyone is on there own trip..they all have there reasons....---get a namebadge and wear it ,, some people identify me because of my southern or country accent....,i knew who flat tire was,,, after walking through the event ,, also remember ,,the bicycle museum of america is close by,, and ann arbor ,the granddaddy of all bike shows is sunday..thanks walter branche


----------



## char56 (Jul 1, 2009)

are there any pictures of this meet? I would be interested in seeing the turn out and bikes!


----------



## Herman (Jul 2, 2009)

Char56,Through a mixup at work I had to work over and left straight from work,not having time to stop at home for my camera,the turnout was great,about 2 blocks long,with everything imaginable bike related for sale,parts,complete bikes,accesories....everything from a couple of highwheelers(penny farthings) to a new old stock Bowden still in the box!!! If you can plan a vacation for next years spring classic you won't be dissapointed,the Ann Arbor swap meet is nearby on the same weekend and also a bicycle museum! If you can make it,look for me,I'll be the old guy with a long gray beard wearing a tye dye t-shirt,Herman


----------

